# Any recommendations for this website do you want a baby.com



## wendy e (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi I am new and posted a few weeks ago..as looking for ideas on finding a know donor. I am currently networking with friends to see if I can find a donor that way, which is preferred but also looking at other ways of widening the search. 
Has anyway used the website do you want a baby.com and if so can you recommend? 
thankyou
Wendy x 

/links


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've heard of it and had a look - it's not very widely ued and very, very quiet. 

I thought some of the straight guys on there looked a bit dodgy and I would be suspicious of their motives - seemed to be some lovely gay guys though.


----------



## wendy e (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Violet, 
The site is difficult to locate, I just remember hearing of it a while ago and I agree looked quiet which is why I was not sure! Its a catch 22 as the large donor sites are overwhelming. In try to reconcile the option I am feeling a gay donor would be the best option if I can find one. 
Thankyou
Wendy x


----------

